# Warbirds and Wheels, Wanaka



## nuuumannn (Feb 7, 2022)

Hi Guys, when I was notified of the cancellation of this year's Warbirds over Wanaka airshow, I read that the excellent little Warbirds and Wheels museum shut its doors for the last time last year. This is disappointing but not surprising, the tourist industry has received a hammering in these parts. The museum wasn't large but incorporated a small collection of airframes and some very nice automobiles from private collections. It was housed in the building that used to be home to the Alpine Fighter Collection and the New Zealand Fighter Pilot's Museum that wound up some years back and carried on the reminder of Sir Tim Wallace's legacy in creating Wanaka as a world class warbird hub and airshow event. So, here are some highlights from the now defunct Warbirds and Wheels at Wanaka Airport. These pictures were taken over two different years during visits to the airshow.

SE.5a reproduction. This has been moved north to Omaka, so I believe.





DSC_6939 




DSC_6868 

Hawker Hurricane reproduction. This full-scale replica is in the markings of the aircraft that was flown by Edgar "Cobber" Kain that was restored here in New Zealand but is now living in France. This one is also at Omaka now.




DSC_0933 




DSC_0901 




DSC_6870 

Here's the restored original making an appearance at Flying Legends in 2018.




Hurricane static-4 

Vampire.




DSC_0904 

Strikemaster.




DSC_6885 




DSC_6887 

A-4K. This, the Strikemaster and Vampire have been returned to the Air Force Museum.




DSC_0908 




DSC_6904 

Now some of those pretty cars.




DSC_6867 




DSC_0913 




DSC_6912 




DSC_0918 




DSC_6924 




DSC_0920




DSC_6915 




DSC_6920 




DSC_6921

That's it from the Warbirds and Wheels Museum. More images here: Warbirds and Wheels Museum

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 8, 2022)

good stuff Grant.

beggining to wonder if i'll ever see an airshow again !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2022)

Same Karl but this too will pass. Good pics Grant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2022)

Good shots Grant!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 14, 2022)

Great shots

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

